# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Machine Learning Mastery, making developers awesome at machine learning, Vermont, Victoria, USA

## Airicist

Website - machinelearningmastery.com

youtube.com/TeachTheMachine

facebook.com/MachineLearningMastery

twitter.com/teachthemachine

linkedin.com/company/machine-learning-mastery

Founding Researcher - Jason Brownlee

----------

